# Interbus Diagnosekabel



## GAST (17 Juni 2006)

Brache Information über Steckerbelegung des Diagnosekabels von Interbus (2806862 PRG).
Ich bekomme keine Onlineverbindung.
Belegung meines Kabels:   2-3, 3-2, 5-5.
Ist das richtig ??
In einer Beschreibung ist die Belegung anders:  2-2, 3-3, 5-5.

Danke


----------



## sps-concept (19 Juni 2006)

*Ibs*

Hallo,

2 - 2
3 - 3
5 - 5

ist in der CMD-Hilfe. Also Nullmodem ohne Drehung.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Juni 2006)

sps-concept schrieb:
			
		

> Also Nullmodem ohne Drehung.
> André Räppel



Sind Sie da sicher? Nullmodem würde ja bedeuten, 
dass an beiden Ende eine Buchse ist.

Ich schätze es ist ein serielles Kabel Stecker/Buchse 1:1.

In den FAQ gibt es ein bisschen Hintergrund dazu:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=4951

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## sps-concept (19 Juni 2006)

*Ibs*

ja, 2 x Buchse

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Gast (19 Juni 2006)

Danke für die Hilfe.
Werde es umlöten und neuen Versuch starten.
Hoffentlich funktioniert es und ich kann mit der DEMO von CMD online gehen.


----------



## Gast (20 Juni 2006)

*Ibs*

Hallo,
Das mit dem Kabel geht jetzt. Kann auch den Parametrierspeicher schreiben und lesen.
Jetzt tauchen neue Fragen auf:
ich habe ein Bus Terminal Type: IBS 24 BK-T 24V DC,
Module Ident: 52.
Was muß ich an der unteren Klemmleiste anschließen?
Da gibt es die Klemmen +, -, 14, 11, 12.
Was bedeutet die Aufschrift REC ?
Hat evtl. jemand nen Link zu einer Beschreibung genau dieses Modules ??
Vielen Dank.


----------



## mark_ (20 Juni 2006)

*googled*

guckst du hier !!
vorläufiges Datenblatt !!
https://www3.phoenixcontact.com/infoserv/infoserv.nsf/2ee0faa0d1a83505c12565d90070986c/37ab34d98606021bc12565c4002f92b6/$FILE/51692_d.pdf


----------



## Gast (21 Juni 2006)

*ibs*

Danke,
Ist aber leider nicht das richtige.


----------



## mark_ (21 Juni 2006)

*oder das andere*

es gibt auch noch den Buskoppler:
IBS IL 24 BK-T/U aus dem Inline-Programm, vielleicht ist es der ?
http://select.phoenixcontact.com/cgi-bin2/dokpdf6.sh/6291_en_01.pdf?a=get&a=6291_en_01


----------



## Gast (21 Juni 2006)

*ibs*

Nein leider auch nicht.


----------



## GerhardPtl (21 Juni 2006)

*GerhardPtl*

.... dann aber wohl hier!?

http://select.phoenixcontact.com/phoenix/dwl/dwlfr1.jsp?lang=de


RC steht zumindest für "Remote Bus Cable Check"

Gruß

Gerhard


----------



## Gast (21 Juni 2006)

*ibs*

Danke,
Da aber auch nichts. die Artikelnummer ist 2780797.


----------



## thomass5 (22 Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich glaube ich habe die Baugruppe gefunden

in alten Seminarunterlagen war ein Phoenix-Katalog von 1995/96 und dort auf der Seite 82 findet man Busklemmen in Flachbauform mit dieser Nummer.
eine Anschlußbelegung ist zwar nicht zu finden aber folgende Infos:

die Busklemme besitzt einen Potentialfreien Relaisausgang (vielleicht die Klemmen11,12,14) und eine Klemme für einen externen Taster zur Rekonfiguration.

Vielleicht bringt auch eine direkte Anfrage bei Phoenix etwas, ich hab eigentlich immer schnell antwort bekommen und war sehr zufrieden.

Häng doch mal ein Bild von der Baugruppe an dann kann mann es bestimmt leichter erraten.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Rudi (22 Juni 2006)

*ibs*

Danke,
Ja ist Busklemme in Flachbauform. Leider im I-Net nicht zu finden.
Versuche Bild anzuhängen.


----------



## thomass5 (23 Juni 2006)

Hallo,

REC ist Anschluß für Taster Rekonfiguration für Per.Bus welcher oben an BK abgeht
11, 12, 14 ist potentialfreier Rel. Kontakt für Störungsanzeige vor ort
+- 24V (an grauer Blechabdeckung)ist Spannungsversorgung

wir haben eine LC2(ID 48) welche ohne Rel.Kontakt ist
(ID48 )=(ID 48)
grüße Thomas


----------



## Gast (23 Juni 2006)

*ibs*

Rekonfiguration für Per.Bus....was ist das.
Dann gibts noch die Klemmen + und - unten auf der Leiterplatte  für was ?
Danke


----------



## thomass5 (27 Juni 2006)

hallo,

Rekonfiguratin heist neu einlesen des peripheriebusses welcher an der 15poligen sub d stecker an der obe seite den moduls zu finden ist. das + und das - befindet sich an den klemmen worüber rec auf die platine gedruckt ist, oder? dann ist von - klemme auf 0V und von 24V auf Rec.-Taster und von da auf + Klemme der reconfigurationseingang zu verdraten.
die Reconfiguration kann mann z.B. ddazu benutzen wenn Anlagenteile mit Buskomponenten heufig getauscht werden wie Werkzeugwechsel oder so um den neu angeschlossenen Per.Bus neueinzulesen. Die Steuerung muß aber dementsprechend programmiert sein um nicht in stop zu gehen
Grüße Thomas


----------



## Gast (1 Juli 2006)

*ibs*

Danke,
Ist ein externer Rec-Taster anzuschließen oder bezieht sich das auf den auf der Leiterplatte befindlichen ?


----------



## thomass5 (2 Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich würde es so ausdrücken das es ein externer 24V Eingang ist mit dem der Reconfigurationsvorgang ausgelöst werden kann


----------



## peewit (17 März 2007)

Was bedeutet die Aufschrift REC ?

Legt man hier 24V an , so wird eine Rekonfigurations-Meldung abgesetzt, die über den INTERBUS in den IBS-Master über tragen wird. Mit den richtigen SPS-Bausteinen kann man dann diese Meldung auswerten und per Software diesen Busknoten abschalten und somit für Wartungsarbeiten vom laufenden Bus abkoppeln. (So sieht die Idee zumindest aus, jedoch nutzt das in der Praxis eigenlich keiner)


----------

